# Mango Mousse with or without Italian Meringue??



## bnj2377 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am making a cake for a friend's daughter this coming weekend. The cake is a simple white butter cake and I'm planning to fill it with alternating layers of a fresh mango filling and a mango mousse. I have two recipes for a mango mousse, one incorporates an Italian meringue and the other does not. What I am trying to understand is 'Does including the Italian meringue increase the stability of the mousse or does it simply have a flavor/texture effect?'.

Alternately, does anyone have a really reliable mango mousse recipe that can hold up in a layer cake and under fondant?

Your help is greatly appreciated, I need to figure this out in the next few days. Thank you!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bnj,

I sent you a pm yesterday, please check when you have time, thank you.

Petals.


----------



## sissyathome (Sep 20, 2011)

If the mango mousse and filling recipes are shareable, may I have a copy?  Thank you so much.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sure Sissy,

Recipe I use was found in my research off the net , comes from Australia. It is 5 layers. The other recipes I like to use are by Peggy Porschen , have you ever heard of her ? I have all of her books and I think her work is stunning. One thing about Peggy is that she uses victorian sponge alot which make for light cakes, easy to stack . You are interested in making the mousse, well here is the recipe it was taken from, if you enjoy a layered cake with alot of taste this is the one.

*Macadamia flourless mixture*
130g egg whites
70g caster sugar
135g egg yolks
15g raw sugar
150g macadamia paste
35g almond meal
30g macadamia meal
8g cornflour
25g melted butter

*Macadamia praline creameaux*
160ml milk
50g macadamia paste
100g macadamia praline
50g caster sugar
25g egg yolks
10g cornflour
2g gelatin leaves
12ml cold water
100g butter

*Mango jelly*
400g mango puree
100g caster sugar
8g gelatin sheets
44ml cold water

*Mango mousse*
300g mango puree
Juice of one lemon
6g gelatin leaves
35ml cold water
180ml cream, whipped into soft peaks
125g Italian meringue (see below)

*Italian meringue*
225g caster sugar
75ml water
125g egg whites

For the macadamia flourless mixture, mix all dry ingredients together. Whisk egg yolks and raw sugar until pale, then add the macadamia paste and melted butter. Whisk egg whites and sugar until firm peaks form. Fold through egg yolk mixture, then fold through dry ingredients. Spread 1cm thick on a paper lined baking tray and bake at 180°C until golden.

For the macadamia praline creameaux, mix egg yolks, sugar and cornflour until pale. Soak the gelatine in the cold water. Bring milk to the boil. Add macadamia pastes to the egg yolk mixture. Pour the hot milk over the egg yolk mixture a little at a time. Return to stove and cook to 85°C. Add gelatine, then let cool until 50°C. Add butter. Spread 1cm on a metal tray, and freeze.

For the mango jelly, soak gelatin in water. Heat one-quarter of the mango puree in the microwave with the caster sugar. Add the soaked gelatin, stir well. Return this to the remaining thee quarters of cold mango puree. Set in a steel frame 6mm in height, then freeze.

For the mango mousse, first make the Italian meringue. Put the sugar and water in a saucepan, and heat to 18°C. Set up the electric mixer with the whisk attachment. Put the egg whites in a bowl, set the mixer to medium. Gradually pour the hot sugar mixture down the side of the bowl, keep whisking until a glossy meringue forms.

For the rest of the mango mousse, soak the gelatin in cold water. Take one-quarter of the mango puree, and heat in the microwave for about 90 seconds, or until hot. Add the soaked gelatin, and stir until dissolved. Return this to the cold mango puree, fold the cream and Italian meringue together, then gently fold through the mango puree. Try to avoid losing any air.

*Assembly*

The bottom layer is half of the macadamia flourless; the next layer is the macadamia creameaux; then there's another layer of the macadamia flourless; the next layer is mango jelly; and the top layer is mango mousse.


----------

